# Fluval 45 gallon bow front



## maharaj (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi guys,

I recently purchased a fluval 45 gallon bow front kit (tank and stand). I am trying to accomplish a lovely planted tank, however, I believe the lighting that came with it may not be sufficient as I have read.

The tank is this model: http://ca-en.hagen.com/Aquatic/Aquariums/Starter-Kits-All-Glass/15231

And comes with:
Aqua-Glo 25 Watt T8 Fluorescent Bulb 
Fluorescent Canopy with Efficient Electronic Ballast

I really like the existing canopy and ballast as everything fits perfectly flushed. Can you advise how to upgrade the lighting (preferably only), so as to keep the existing canopy&ballast.
I have also just added a nice Current USA Trulumen led (acentic blue - http://www.current-usa.com/lighting/truelumen-led-strips) for moon light, but that can easily be removed and re-added, since I only used the double sided tape and not screwed in. I have also read about adding reflectors to increase light the output.

I am aiming for high light output, so that I can accomadate all plant ranges.

Thanks for your suggestions.
Raj


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

That tank looks like it has about the same proportions as an Aqueon 46 gallon bowfront tank. If so, it is about 21 inches high. You could retrofit the light fixture with an AH Supply 96 watt PC kit, http://www.ahsupply.com/96watt.htm which would give you medium light intensity. With that and good CO2, good fertilizing, you could grow whatever plants you want. Avoid "high" light if you can, since you gain 10X more problems than benefits with that.


----------



## maharaj (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for your reply Hoppy. 
I am assuming that this will convert it to a T5HO basing on the size of the bulbs in the pictures (I dont think they mentioned this). Also, the 96Watt version seems promissing, but I was looking for bulbs with that much wattage and didn't see any. The highest I say from GLO was 54watts... any advise?
Also, how would this setup compare to just getting 2 more TrueLumen LED strips (10") white and mixed white/blue for use in planted? 

Sorry for so many questions, but appreciate your experience?

raj


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

maharaj said:


> Thanks for your reply Hoppy.
> I am assuming that this will convert it to a T5HO basing on the size of the bulbs in the pictures (I dont think they mentioned this). Also, the 96Watt version seems promissing, but I was looking for bulbs with that much wattage and didn't see any. The highest I say from GLO was 54watts... any advise?
> Also, how would this setup compare to just getting 2 more TrueLumen LED strips (10") white and mixed white/blue for use in planted?
> 
> ...


The regular LED strips wouldn't cut it. If you got two TrueLumen PRO led strips in 8000k white you would probably be in the medium light range, which is where you want to be anyway.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

You will very likely get more light from one 54 watt T5HO light, assuming it has a very good reflector and a true HO ballast, than from the AH Supply 96 watt PC bulb. But, you don't need more light.


----------



## maharaj (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for your response guys.

Anyone has a link to a way to convert my existing ballast to T50HO then?
or would it simply be cheaper to go with the TrueLumen PRO led strips in 8000k white ?


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

maharaj said:


> Thanks for your response guys.
> 
> Anyone has a link to a way to convert my existing ballast to T50HO then?
> or would it simply be cheaper to go with the TrueLumen PRO led strips in 8000k white ?


Probably cheaper to retrofit some T5HO ballasts. But you would be missing out on all that great shimmer from the LEDs </3


----------

